
NimConf 2020 – Online Nim conference starts in an hour - planetis
https://conf.nim-lang.org/
======
pietroppeter
Excited about the great content.

Very interested also in how the format will work: talks are prerecorded and
you can live chat with the speaker who is giving the talk (and all other
participants).

I think this is a big milestone for Nim and thanks for making it happen.

It should be very interested also for all those that are curious about Nim
(there is a Nim for uninitiated talk in a bit more than 1h

------
planetis
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l6tsKM1cY8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l6tsKM1cY8)
a late submission! looks interesting!

------
rulius
whooo

